# I think these puppies are black labs



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

This was forwarded to me. These puppies need a home ASAP or they will be euthanized.
Tracy, has to find homes for them ASAP, as she lives in a condominium complex that only allows 1 dog per household and the neighbors are apparently getting suspicious. She is going to be forced to take them to the humane society if we don’t find homes within the next couple of days. L
 
She can tell you more about each of their personalities. Please contact her if you’re interested, to arrange a time to meet the pups. Tracy’s e-mail is [email protected]. 

I dont know how to get these pictures from my e-mail to include them on here. DRAAAAAATSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact a rescue near you. I don't see a location by your username, so I can't give you any rescue contacts. If these pups have to be brought somewhere, *please look for a no-kill shelter if you cannot find a rescue.*


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

breec3 said:


> This was forwarded to me. These puppies need a home ASAP or they will be euthanized.
> 
> I dont know how to get these pictures from my e-mail to include them on here. DRAAAAAATSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Is it a picture of black puppies in a cage? If it is, then that email has been making the rounds for a very long time. Let me see if I can find a copy of the one that I'm talking about.

Is this the email that you recieved? http://www.hoax-slayer.com/black-lab-puppies.shtml


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my that is so weird. I received a copy of that e-mail last fall. I did hear back from the original poster at that time that the puppies have all been adopted. She sounded a bit frazzled as to how many e-mails she had gotten...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I remember that one. It was a hoax. Let's hope it's the same.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

No, that is not the same e-mail that I recieved, but if someone wants to send me there e-mail to me I can forward you the pics, if you can somehow get them on this site.

She did leave her e-mail address so you can e-mail her the no kill shelters and rescue groups, or send them my way and I will e-mail her

I live in Michigan


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Right click on the picture in the email, and "save it" in a file on your hardrive, then upload the pic to the forum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bree3*

bree3

email to me and I will post pics.

[email protected]


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you I emailed the pics to you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are the puppies!*

Here you go 


Thank you!!

This was forwarded to me. These puppies need a home ASAP or they will be euthanized. 

Tracy, has to find homes for them ASAP, as she lives in a condominium complex that only allows 1 dog per household and the neighbors are apparently getting suspicious. She is going to be forced to take them to the humane society if we don’t find homes within the next couple of days. L 



She can tell you more about each of their personalities. Please contact her if you’re interested, to arrange a time to meet the pups. Tracy’s e-mail is [email protected].

Pls. email Tracy or Barbara for the pics! CAN'T POST

[email protected]


----------

